# Using Floetrol in this hot weather



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Seems like this unusually hot weather we've had in Pa is wrecking havoc for me. I am doing an interior repaint. Was an older home with out-dated colors. I applied an oil primer (SW ProBlock). I am applying SW PM400. I cut in one wall at a time and quickly roll it out to avoid picture framing. This system typically works well for me, except that my paint has been drying extra fast for me.

I have some Floetrol to use. My question is, do I just add it to my cut bucket, or to the whole 5'er that I'm rolling out of? If I only apply to the cut bucket, I imagine the paint would dry at different rates possibily causing the same picture framing effect?

Any thoughts on this?

steve


----------



## pstorey (Apr 23, 2007)

I prefer XIM latex extender to floetrol but I'd dump it in the 5 as you mentioned.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

Do any of you just use some propylene glycol?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I stick with Floetrol only because I have used it for so many years and we have reached agreements.


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

Floetrol, but only mix what you are going to use at that time... it says so on the can. i think because it will evaperate on you over a period of time,
what if you do not use the whole five?...


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Polypropylene glycol THAT is hard to type out...
did I get it right?

Yes, have used anti-freeze in the product.
Guy I worked under was old skool.
I guess it worked ok.

Cheaper than flotrol which I didn't notice made difference, either!
r


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

I was trying to drop a subtle hint... no one was taking the bait...

Don't just go buy antifreeze... it will most likely be Ethylene glycol... you need propylene glycol... I guess theoretically hexylene glycol would work too... but... get propylene glycol...

send the savings to wolvie :bangin:


----------



## Paul_R (Jan 22, 2007)

Wolverine, where does one go to purchase propylene glycol, I am guessing that Wal-Mart doesn't carry it, unless it is an ingredient in something else?

Thanks a bunch, Paul. :wheelchair:


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

We buy it from a solvent supply house... these are people who have locations nationwide... 

Univar
Chemcentral
Ashland

You can also get it in small quantities online here:
http://www.chemistrystore.com/propylene_glycol.htm


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

You guys are nuts! Why not just get the frikkin' Floetrol? It has directions and everything!. Besides it makes great Margeritas!

GEEEZ!


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

With the variety of paints and formulas, I'm scared to try old tricks on them. 

How will proylene glycol effect oil modified enamel?


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

*wrong hue*



Terrence said:


> You guys are nuts! Why not just get the frikkin' Floetrol? It has directions and everything!. Besides it makes great Margeritas!
> 
> GEEEZ!


 We've tried fletroil in our Margaritas and it does not have the pretty tone of Curvo Gold but wallmans P & F is a passable substitute... I can't remember anymore we started early todayr


----------



## Ranger Rohland (Jan 28, 2005)

steve-in-kville said:


> Seems like this unusually hot weather we've had in Pa is wrecking havoc for me. I am doing an interior repaint. Was an older home with out-dated colors. I applied an oil primer (SW ProBlock). I am applying SW PM400. I cut in one wall at a time and quickly roll it out to avoid picture framing. This system typically works well for me, except that my paint has been drying extra fast for me.
> 
> I have some Floetrol to use. My question is, do I just add it to my cut bucket, or to the whole 5'er that I'm rolling out of? If I only apply to the cut bucket, I imagine the paint would dry at different rates possibily causing the same picture framing effect?
> 
> ...



Steve,

Why are you messing around with PM 400???????

Why not use a top of the line paint?

Tom Rohland, Jr.
Ranger Painting & Pressure Cleaning, Inc.
Lake Mary, Florida


----------

